# Calfee vs. Colnago



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

I've been on the verge of buying a clearance 65 cm Colnago Dream B-stay frame for awhile as I'm not currently able to afford a C-40 or C-50, but have been giving more and more thought to purchasing a Calfee Luna Pro. Any input on this decision? I'm not racing, just a 6'4" clydesdale who loves to climb and descend, and sail smoothly along across flats a few thousand miles a year.


----------

